# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Посоветуйте WIFI PCI (PCI Express) адаптер

## ichernov

Посоветуйте пожалуйста WIFI PCI (PCI Express) адаптер. Или в виде usb брелка.
Купил Asus wl-138ge, задрался с ним возиться. Скорость постоянно низкая, хотя случаются моменты просветления. Посоветуйте другой девайс, с нормальной настройкой и связью (или может есть опыт укрощения этого?). Подключаться будет к Asus wl-500 gP

----------

